# All The Little Fids!



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Here's some photos i took yesterday! 









ALL the little fids in one photo, i'm very proud of myself! 

Now for a few of Mr Snickers...



































He's becoming my personal preening assistant, obviously i can't do a good enough job on my own!










Bailee having a scratch!









Cookie having a preen...under the watchful eye of my Patrick Star sticker








Speaking of Cookie, she laid another egg today. 









Blinkie giving me a dirty look.









Blinks scratching his head.









Ozzie being adorable!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

awww i just love the look on blinkie


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

They all look so cute together in one photo!!  And little Snickers  Do you think Cookie will stop laying eggs soon ??


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Great pictures Bea, I could never get all of mine in one photo I have a hard enough time getting the 4 tiels in one  Snickers is looking so handsome


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice photos  It must of took you forever to get them all in one shot. I noticed on Snickers back between his flight feathers he is all grey but on Spike he is all cream, except for a few grey feathers close to his tail


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow!! Getting all of them together like that! Very impressive. 

I love the shot of Bailee preening a sated Snickers.

What are "Fids"?


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

FIDS = Feathered Kids

love those pics!!!... sooo cute!!! ok, seriously can i have them??

that first pics of Snikers is too cute!! can I save it for my desktop?


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Kfontan said:


> What are "Fids"?


I wondered the same thing! :lol: Lol! Thanks for answering huskymom!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Sophia said:


> Do you think Cookie will stop laying eggs soon ??


I hope so!  Today the third egg is due...so we'll see what she does.



huskymom said:


> that first pics of Snikers is too cute!! can I save it for my desktop?


 Of course. I'm sure Snickers would be honoured, lol.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I wanna steal Snickers and Cookie. Lol.

They're so bloody adorable.


----------



## sammy2850 (Aug 24, 2007)

I really need to start taking photos again lol but im depriving you all of photos.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

You did really well getting them all in one photo Bea. I have a hard enough time getting just Dooby in a photo!!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I have the same problem Plukie, but Earl doesn't want to be in the screen of the photo, he wants the screen in his beak!! :lol:


----------

